# Trolling motor - oil type for planetary gears



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone know what kind of oil should be used for the planetary gears inside the drive unit? Also how much is needed?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm no TM guru, and not that I've been inside that many different TM's, but I've never seen oil in one and wouldn't think you would want ay oil running around in there. The only thing I might consider using in that sort of application if anything would be to use lithium grease sparingly.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2012)

JMichael said:


> I'm no TM guru, and not that I've been inside that many different TM's, but I've never seen oil in one and wouldn't think you would want ay oil running around in there. The only thing I might consider using in that sort of application if anything would be to use lithium grease sparingly.


Well I took the drive unit apart and there was plenty of dirty oil in there. Its an old trolling motor maybe someone before me decided it needed oil.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 22, 2012)

Was the oil in the same area or able to get to the armature/brushes?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Was the oil in the same area or able to get to the armature/brushes?


No it was sealed off. It also has a brass plug which leads me to think its for easy drainage and refilling


----------



## JMichael (Jan 22, 2012)

Ah that might explain the oil then. I've never encountered a model like that but if it's a separate sealed compartment for the gears it could well be designed to use a gear oil.


----------



## mercrunner (Jan 24, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Anyone know what kind of oil should be used for the planetary gears inside the drive unit? Also how much is needed?



Is the trolling motor you have a mercury or mariner thruster ? They used a planetary gear box between the motor and prop. This used an o-ring and a lip seal to seal the fluid in the gear box. We used transmission fluid to lube the gear box, just assemble the trolling motor and lay the unit on it's side. remove the plug and fill until it runs out of the hole. It leaves a small void to allow for expansion. It only takes a few ounces to fill it.

Hope this helps
Terry


----------



## vahunter (Jan 25, 2012)

I have one of those mercury thruster plus ii or something like that and it takes oil.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 25, 2012)

vahunter said:


> I have one of those mercury thruster plus ii or something like that and it takes oil.


Thanks...how many volts is this unit?


mercrunner said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what kind of oil should be used for the planetary gears inside the drive unit? Also how much is needed?
> ...


I actually ended up using transmission fluid anyway. I did some research and there are planetary gears in transmissions so I figured might as well use it. The trolling motor is mercury thruster plus.


----------



## vahunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Its a 12v. I don't believe they made a 24v


----------

